# اللي بيحب العدراء يتدخل



## monlove (29 يناير 2007)

العدراء الحنونة

العدراء الحنونة مين ذيك مين                   .....            طهرة وبتولة الاقي ذيك فين


لما اكون في شدة وحيران                       .....              تيجي بسرعة تنسيني كل الاحزان 


انت يارب اخترت الحنون                         .....              عشان تكون فخر الكون 


مفيش انسان في اي مكان                  .....                طلبك ورجع و هو خجلان 


ارفعي عنا صلاتك امام الديان                  ....                 ليغفر خطايانا في كل اوان


مستني رددكم......


----------



## monlove (29 يناير 2007)

انا بتاسف لمشرف القسم عشان انا فعلا نسيت وكتبت الموضوع في القسم دة 

ياريت يقبل اسفي


----------



## monlove (29 يناير 2007)

مفيش رددود خالص للدرجة دي الموضوع ردي


----------



## jim_halim (29 يناير 2007)

> ارفعي عنا صلاتك امام الديان .... ليغفر خطايانا في كل اوان


 آمين ....

شكراً كتير علي الموضوع ... و بركة شفاعة العذراء مريم تكون مع جميعنا ..  




> مفيش رددود خالص للدرجة دي الموضوع ردي



لا ما تقولش كده .. الموضوع جميل جداً .. و أنت أصبر حبة بس و ها تلاقي الموضوع بقي عامل زي الأتوبيس العام الساعة 2 الظهر ..


----------



## I love Allah (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع 
جميل فعلا

بحيك يا ستنا مريم يا أطهر نساء الكون
بحبك قد محبيت عيسى ابنك ولمين أقول
ع الحب اللي اتزرع في قلبوبنا بالمليون 
ما ربنا  طهرك علينا وحبينا العذراء البتول


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> آمين ....
> 
> شكراً كتير علي الموضوع ... و بركة شفاعة العذراء مريم تكون مع جميعنا ..
> 
> ...


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

I love Allah قال:


> شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع
> جميل فعلا
> 
> بحيك يا ستنا مريم يا أطهر نساء الكون
> ...



اية يا عم كدة تعمل موضوع احسن مني اسبلك الموضوع يعني 
علي فكرة انا بهزر ربنا يعوضك


----------



## I love Allah (31 يناير 2007)

monlove قال:


> اية يا عم كدة تعمل موضوع احسن مني اسبلك الموضوع يعني
> علي فكرة انا بهزر ربنا يعوضك



*هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكرمك أخي الفاضل 
بس احتياطي بردو​* :yaka:
*هههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (31 يناير 2007)

شفعتك يام النور ارفعى ديما عنا صلاه
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> شفعتك يام النور ارفعى ديما عنا صلاه
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



الله يخليكي يا رفعة معنوياتي دايما


----------



## stan55 (2 فبراير 2007)

كلام جميل


----------



## helena (2 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل  مبارك برعايه الام الحنونه مريم العذراء 
تحياتي لك


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

بشكركم علي ردودكم كلكم


----------



## العجايبي (3 فبراير 2007)

اه الحلاوة دى يامان


----------



## ابن الفادي (4 فبراير 2007)

*مين ده اللي ميحبش العذراء 

تقدر تجمعلي واحد مقلش 

صلي من اجلي يا ام النور 

احنا عيشين ببركة صلاتها

ربنا يباركك  *


----------



## monlove (5 فبراير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *مين ده اللي ميحبش العذراء
> 
> تقدر تجمعلي واحد مقلش
> 
> ...


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

[COLOR="Red" يا اسرائيل  لا تنسى منى " (اش 44 :21 )

القائل : الله 

لمن قيلت : لشعب اسرائيل

من هو اسرائيل : شعب الله المختار اصحاب الناموس و المواعيد

و هو يمثل كل النفوس التى سلمت قيادتها لرب المجد ليقود حياتها و يوصلها الي كنعان الحقيقية حيث تعيش مع فاديها و مخلصها 

لذا فكروا معى    ولنقوم بعمل نقط فى هذه الآيه لتصبح " يا ........ لا تنسى منى "

وضع اسمك مكان النقط لانك ابن عزيز و محبوب 

انت لست مجرد انسان فى الكون انت منقوش على كف يسوع ... انت موضوع عناية و رعايته 

وهذا الوعد لك ...لا تنسى منى ... تذكرة دائما و اذا حاول العدو ان يخدعك بان الله قد نساك و لم يعد يهتم بك  قل له وعده امين و ان السماء و الأرض تزولان لكن وعده لايزول 
  صلوا من اجلى .... اثناسيوس الرسول "


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

[FONT="Ariايتها السيدة العذراء
أنت فخر جنسنا، بك تكرم الطهارة والعفة الحقيقة اذ تفضلت على الخلائق التى ترى عظمة وكرامة الرب المسجود له الذى اصطفاك وولد منك.. (من أجل هذا كرامتك جليلة وشفاعتك زائدة فى القوة والإجابة كثيراً)..
وشكراً    .... شفاعة العذارء مريم تكون مع جميعنا من الان والى الابد امين ......... صلوا من اجلى  الرب معكم كل الايام حتى انقضاء الدهر .... امين


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> [FONT="Ariايتها السيدة العذراء
> أنت فخر جنسنا، بك تكرم الطهارة والعفة الحقيقة اذ تفضلت على الخلائق التى ترى عظمة وكرامة الرب المسجود له الذى اصطفاك وولد منك.. (من أجل هذا كرامتك جليلة وشفاعتك زائدة فى القوة والإجابة كثيراً)..
> وشكراً    .... شفاعة العذارء مريم تكون مع جميعنا من الان والى الابد امين ......... صلوا من اجلى  الرب معكم كل الايام حتى انقضاء الدهر .... امين



شكرا لمرورك
وربنا يعوضك علي كلماتك الجميلة اللي انت كتبتها


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

مستني رددكم  .....


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

اشكر محبتك وربنا يعوضك صلى من اجلى انا الغير مستحق الرب معكم ...... اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## rania-grg (6 فبراير 2007)

بركة صلوات ام النور تكون معانا ومعاك.
ام النور ليها داله كبيره عند الرب يسوع لانها امه وما فيش ام ما لهاش داله عند ابنها علشان كده شفاعتها قويه وما فيش طلب ربنا يرفضهلها.
بركة صلواتها تكون معانا.امين


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

rania-grg قال:


> بركة صلوات ام النور تكون معانا ومعاك.
> ام النور ليها داله كبيره عند الرب يسوع لانها امه وما فيش ام ما لهاش داله عند ابنها علشان كده شفاعتها قويه وما فيش طلب ربنا يرفضهلها.
> بركة صلواتها تكون معانا.امين



شكرا علي مرورك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

اللي لسة مشتركش يدخل يشارك
ومستني رددكم ....


----------



## aissa (6 فبراير 2007)

أحييكم بتحية الإسلام
سلام
أما بعد:
كنت أود أن أضع سؤالي في شكل موضوع جديد 
لكن للأسف الشديد لا يسمح لي بوضع مواضيع جديدة 
ربما لأنني مسلم
ولهذا سأطرح سؤالي هنا 
وأتمنى من كل شخص يقرأ السؤال أن يجيب عليه:
السؤال:
من هو عيسى المسيح عليه السلام؟
في إنتظار ردكم
سلام


----------



## fight the devil (9 فبراير 2007)

pray with us mother mery so the cotholick and the arthathox will be on church in jesus chrise


----------



## monlove (10 فبراير 2007)

salman shamoon قال:


> pray with us mother mery so the cotholick and the arthathox will be on church in jesus chrise



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## K A T Y (12 فبراير 2007)

*جميل قوي يا مون لوف *

*وياريت كلنانتعلم من فضايلها التي لا تعد*

*وبركتها تكون معانا كلنا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 فبراير 2007)

*جميل قوى قوى يا مون لوف

ميرسى كتير و لو عملت حاجة تانى اكتبهالنا

الرب يباركك*


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> *جميل قوي يا مون لوف *
> 
> *وياريت كلنانتعلم من فضايلها التي لا تعد*
> 
> *وبركتها تكون معانا كلنا*



شكرا ليكي يا كاتي يا جميلة
وربنا يباركك


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *جميل قوى قوى يا مون لوف
> 
> ميرسى كتير و لو عملت حاجة تانى اكتبهالنا
> 
> الرب يباركك*



شكرا ليكي لمحبتك 
ولو كتبت حاجة تانية هجبهلكم
وشكرا لمحبتك ميرسي
وربنا يقويكي


----------



## nasa (13 فبراير 2007)

*كلمات فى منتهى الرقه بجد
كلمات بسيطه لكنها عظيمه فعلا
ميرسى للموضوع الجميل وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

nasa قال:


> *كلمات فى منتهى الرقه بجد
> كلمات بسيطه لكنها عظيمه فعلا
> ميرسى للموضوع الجميل وربنا يعوضك*​



شكرا لردك الجميل دة وربنا يعوضك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (16 فبراير 2007)

هل قال المسيح أنا الله أو أنا ربكم فاعبدوني؟

لكي نجيب على هذا السؤال علينا أن نركز على ثلاثة محاور هي:
(1) كلام المسيح نفسه عن نفسه، ما هو معناه ومغزاه لاهوتيا وفكرياً.
(2) ماذا كان مغزى كلامه من جهة مستمعيه، أي اليهود، كيف فهموا كلامه وكيف كان وقعه على أسماعهم وفكرهم ومعتقدهم، كيهود يؤمنون بالله الواحد ولهم مصطلحاتهم اللاهوتية الخاصة.
(3) إيمان التلاميذ الذين تتلمذوا على يديه، وخاصة بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم. 
1 – المسيح يعلن أنه نزل من السماء:
وأول حقيقة تواجهنا هنا هي إعلان المسيح نفسه أن أصله ليس من الأرض ولا من هذا العالم، بل أنه من السماء، من فوق، من عند الآب، من ذات الآب. وبرغم تأكيد نزوله من السماء إلا أنه يؤكد استمرار وجدوده في السماء برغم وجوده في نفس الوقت على الأرض، وبرغم أنه من الآب، وقوله أنه جاء من عند الله وأنه سيعود إلى الله، وأن الآب قد أرسله قد أرسله إلى العالم، إلا أنه يؤكد أنه موجود في ذات الآب وفي حضن الآب وأنه لم ولن يفارق الآب، وأنه في الآب والآب فيه: 
" لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني " (يو6 :38). ثم يشير إلى نفسه رمزيا بالخبز الذي أنزله على إسرائيل من السماء مؤكدا أنه الخبز الحقيقي من خلال تقديم ذاته على الصليب: " هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت 000 أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء. أن أكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد. والخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم 000 هذا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء. ليس كما أكل آباؤكم المنّ وماتوا. من يأكل هذا الخبز فانه يحيا إلى الأبد " (يو6 :50 و51و 58).
ثم يؤكد بعد ذلك أنه برغم نزوله من السماء إلا أنه لم يفارق السماء مطلقا، فقد كان في السماء وعلى الأرض في آن واحد: " وليس احد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء " (يو3 :13).
ثم قال لليهود: " فقال لهم انتم من أسفل. أما أنا فمن فوق. انتم من هذا العالم. أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم " (يو8 :22)، وقال عنه يوحنا المعمدان: " الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع. والذي من الأرض هو ارضي ومن الأرض يتكلم.الذي يأتي منالسماء هو فوق الجميع "(يو3 :31).
وقد فهم اليهود مغزى كلامه فقد كلامه واضحا لا لبس فيه لذا يقول الكتاب: " فكان اليهود يتذمرون عليه لأنه قال أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء. وقالوا أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بأبيه وأمه. فكيف يقول هذا أني نزلت من السماء " (يو6 :41و42).
وقد وصفه الرسل بالذي من السماء فيقول القديس بولس في العبرانيين " الذي من السماء " (عب12 :25). وعند المقارنة بين آدم الأول وتجسد المسيح يقول " الإنسان الأول من الأرض ترأبي. الإنسان الثاني الرب من السماء " (1كو15 :47)، وأيضا يقول " وتنتظروا ابنه من السماء " (1تس1 :10).
إذا فالمسيح نفسه يؤكد أنه من السماء، نزل من السماء، ومع ذلك لم يترك السماء بل هو موجود في السماء وعلى الأرض في آن واحد. وأنه ليس من هذا العالم بل من فوق وكان كلامه واضحا وأدرك علماء اليهود مغزاه على الفور "وقالوا أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بأبيه وأمه. فكيف يقول هذا أني نزلت من السماء " (يو6 :41و42). كما أكد رسله على أنه من السماء.


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (6 مارس 2007)

مين يقدر يقول انة مبيحبش العذراء دة كل العالم بيتشفع بيها بركتها وشفاعتها تكون معنا امين


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (6 مارس 2007)

مين يقدر يقول انة مبيحبش العذراء دة كل العالم بيتشفع بيها بركتها وشفاعتها تكون معنا امين


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2007)

الموضوع جميل والكلام اكتر من رائع ياريت لو عندك تانى بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك:94:


----------



## mousa63 (10 مارس 2007)

يا الله صدقوني ها الكلام برد الروح


----------



## الياس جمال (11 مارس 2007)

كلم ذي السكر مشكورة اختي  والرب ايباركك


----------



## monlove (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللي بيحب العدراء يتدخل*

انشاء الله يا اجمل فراشة مسيحية


----------



## mina1 (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللي بيحب العدراء يتدخل*

*الله يا مون لف ايه الجمال ده
طبعا كلنا بنحب العدراء
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## monlove (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللي بيحب العدراء يتدخل*

شكرا ليكم كلكم


----------



## samer12 (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللي بيحب العدراء يتدخل*

شفاعتها معنا آمين


----------



## blackguitar (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللي بيحب العدراء يتدخل*

*يا نبع الحنان*
*يا ملكه فوق كل ملوك الارض*
*اسقينا السلام *
*واوهبى ولادك معنى الفرح*
*سالت دموع ولادك بحور*
*تايبين وتوبه بلا رجوع *
*عشان نعيش ...فاحضان يسوع*
*مرسى القلوب ... ماحى الدموع*


*طوباكى يا ست يا عدرا*
*يللى مهما قولنا مش هنعرف نقول حنيتك ولا طهارتك ولا امومتك*


----------



## merola (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللي بيحب العدراء يتدخل*

الصراحة مدام حاجة للعدرا مفروض كلوا يدخل 
شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## mamdooh (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللي بيحب العدراء يتدخل*

*طـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوبك يأم النـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور *


----------



## meraaa (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللي بيحب العدراء يتدخل*

 كلمات جميييييييييله يامون بجد
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك يارب​


----------



## monlove (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اللي بيحب العدراء يتدخل*

شكرا ليكم كلكم وربنا يعوضكم


----------

